# Dodge 2500 vs Ford 250 Crew Cab Diesel



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I was wondering if I ought to switch from going with an F250 Diesel to a Dodge Cummins? I've always dealt with gasoline engines, but I'm doing more towing with my landscaping business (14 foot dump trailer) and enclosed trailer, and 30+ foot travel trailer. 

My question is, what years are good for diesels in both dodge and ford and things to look for? Also, would you consider buying a a truck that already has a plow on it (not knowing how the driver used it)? If course asking and looking over the truck and driving it can only show a bit of how the truck was used... Thanks


The truck I was looking at for a Dodge was an 04 2500 Crew Cab with the 5.9 Inline 6 diesel with a 8' Boss plow with about 116K miles for about $16,500. Worth it?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

That price is reasonable. Not a great deal, but it could be if you talked them down. Also depends a lot on the care taken. Is it 116K with minimal maintenance?? Probably has a lot of front end parts that are about to go. Maybe it has a bunch of new front end parts?? I use that as an example because that tends to be the weak link in Dodges. Does it need brakes, tires???
Personally, I buy all my plow trucks without a plow then put my own plow on. I don't have any first hand experience to compare your two choices though. Nothing wrong with Dodge. I like my 03 Dodge better than my 07 Toyota Tundra.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I was basically in your same boat but ended up with a gasser. I looked for about 4 months at all 3 Makes of 3/4 & 1 ton trucks. To me it was - What am I going to get for my money? I really wanted as low mileage as possible, I needed an extended cab but wanted a crew cab with doors you can open from the outside without having to open the front doors, I wanted a diesel but would get a gas, and preferred not to have one with a plow on it but soon realized you can tell a lot about the truck by looking at the plow- A nice clean plow that isn't beat up, generally showed in the truck being nice clean and not beat up.

I ended up with my current truck because it met everything I needed and wanted (except for the diesel part) and had previously had a plow on it. The plow wasn't with the truck so I can't really say how the plow looked. But the dealer I bought it from replaced everything in the front end prior to me buying (I looked myself to double check) and the rest of the truck is in great shape. 

I actually found the old owners info off of the title and called him up- Nice older guy who was a carpenter and used the plow at his house only. I feel like I lucked out.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

I went from a 04 ford 6.0 to my dodge and it was night and day. The dodge is AWSOME


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you guys get for fuel mileage when: towing a Trailer, city, and highway? Also for kicks and gigles what do you get for plowing snow?

I am getting about 6-8 miles to the gallon (if I recall) on my 03 F150 5.4L truck but who really cares when you're out for 15+ hours plowing you know.


----------



## 04f250fisher (Sep 13, 2008)

At 70mph i get 18 on the highway. around town and towing a 16' landscape trailer with a rider and walk i get about 13. Never really kept track plowing. Its about the same as towing.


----------

